# Commercial and advertising rights...what to charge?



## sharpepix (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I need some suggestions. I've mainly done weddings which include packages for price. The only other things I've shot is hourly charged events.

The LARGEST company in finland has a few branches here in america and now one in my city. They want me to take a few photos. No problem. It's only a few photos of some people in hard hats. Simple stuff. Here is the catch:

They want to own the photos so they can have unlimited commercial and advertising usage globaly and indefinitely. I have no clue how to charge for something like that. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## craig (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey!!! Welcome!!!! I think something that vague would command a price in the one thousand dollar per photo range. At least. Consider the client and what they spend on advertising. If the shots are going to be in high end mags across the globe then the price can get very high. Trade publications and low traffic web sites would get a lower rate.

Love & Bass


----------



## dvduval (Oct 12, 2007)

I would come up with a few questions to feel them out a little more before completing the quote.
1. If you want unlimited usage, I usually set my prices based on the number of photos I am granting unlimited usage rights for. Can you give me some idea how many you plan to use? Would it help if I gave you a couple prices based on differing quantities?
2. So that I can get a better idea for the photos I am taking for you, can you give me some idea where you will be using them initially?

Question 1 puts them in the position to commit to choosing from multiple prices.
Question 2 gives you an idea how much they are spending after they get done with you.


----------



## sharpepix (Oct 12, 2007)

I just sent them a quote last night. I think it was fair priced. These photos are intial for brochure covers and then they go in their stock bank to be used if they ever want to again for anything they want to. So, with that, I decided for ownership of a photo or two with rights like that, 3000 was a good number. What do you think?


----------



## Jeff Colburn (Oct 12, 2007)

Check out these sites:
http://photographersindex.com/stockprice.htm
http://www.lodgephoto.com/pricing.php
http://brucebutlerphoto.com/butlerstockprices.html

Once you come up with a price, double it since they want all rights.

Have Fun,
Jeff


----------



## dvduval (Oct 13, 2007)

Let us know how they responded to your quote.


----------



## RacePhoto (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's where they could go and get the pictures they need, for much less. Not running down your work or the private business of commercial photography, just pointing out that stock sites exist, for much less. That's the competition.

http://www.istockphoto.com/file_search.php?action=file&text=hard+hat


----------



## sharpepix (Oct 14, 2007)

Well, that's probably right, but some photo from stock won't have their employees in it or their company's huge machinery in the background. So, for a brochure cover detailing the company, it would be nice to have their own stuff in it and not just some random photo that everyone has access to. Understand your point though.


----------



## craig (Oct 14, 2007)

RacePhoto said:


> Here's where they could go and get the pictures they need, for much less. Not running down your work or the private business of commercial photography, just pointing out that stock sites exist, for much less. That's the competition.
> 
> http://www.istockphoto.com/file_search.php?action=file&text=hard+hat




I understand your point as well, but we should try and encourage fellow TPFers. 

Love & Bass


----------



## sharpepix (Oct 15, 2007)

Plus, this company netted 3.6 billion last year. I'm not one who wants to start teaching them to save it! Haha


----------

